# Kitch-iti-kipi



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Love that area. There is a small town near by called Garden. My family founded that town but now its basically a ghost town. Its cool driving around it though and seeing all the history. We found an overgrown cemetary in the woods in fayetteville probably close to 15 years ago.


----------

